
Show HN: CMSish – worlds simplest CMS, uses Google spreadsheet and handlebars.js - verticalgrain
https://github.com/verticalgrain/CMSish
======
verticalgrain
The worlds simplest CMS uses a google spreadsheet and handlebars.js to display
content in your HTML project.

It can work with simple content, for something like an About Us page. It can
also loop through collections of content, like a group of posts.

The spreadsheet sheets can be used to create different content types.

Future plans: cache the google spreadsheet to speed up the load time.

